# Free and Low-Cost Bike Helmets for Kids



## umsami (Dec 1, 2003)

I thought I'd share these two resources I came across for bike helmets, as I couldn't afford $80 to buy all of my kids helmets.

The first is an organization which will provide free helmets to kids under 19. It's run by a lawyer who was awarded some large settlements regarding brain injuries.

http://www.brain-injury-law-center.com/about-us/helmets-for-kids.html

The second is a group which provides low-cost bike helmets <$5.00.

http://www.prorider.com/index.html


----------



## raqi (Jun 30, 2009)

Thanks for posting!


----------



## greenemami (Nov 1, 2007)

wow that's awesome. Thanks for sharing!


----------

